# Ear warmers?? HELP



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My Donk has a bad cut on her ear:-( I've cleaned her up & put ointment on it but i'm wanting to but drsg or something on her ear to protect it from the elements:wink:. She is currently in the barn.I need to come up with some kind of ear warmer/touque for her ,that will stay on. any suggestions???


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What about using a leg warmer on that ear? You know, like were in every workout video from 1980 to 1995? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My filly nearly severed her ear off (it was literally hanging) a little less than a year ago (In March) and honestly it seems like dressings actually irritate the ear more. I was able to make one for my gal but gave up after the first day because she tried rubbing her ear, making it worse, and the bandage slid a lot. 

How bad is the ear? What has your vet said about it?

My girls' ear healed well with some injected antibiotics, bute, thorough cleanings (cleaned daily, and she was sedated once for a thorough cleanse), and time. I also used Sugardine which did WONDERS to help heal her, but only do that if your vet okays it. The good thing about an injury at this time of year, is that there are no flies. Those were a huge issue for me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The donkey will devote it's energies to getting it off. You'd be surprise as to how well things heal on animals without man's interference.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I would just leave it alone besides keeping it clean I am worried about the cold freezing temps as she is missing some hair on that ear too:-(


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is the ear severed, scraped, or something else? I'd only worry about frostbite or something like that if the ear appeared to be experiencing loss of blood flow. When you touch it, is the ear body temperature or cold?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It is half way down her ear & is open wound {width wise} not severed through any part of the ear. It had been bleeding initially & now is moist with serous sang drainage from wound bed. I'm just worried about frostbite to the parts of her ear that are lacking hair:-(. I did have a sock on it for a while,tied to her halter. May try that again but see if I can find longer tube sock. I hate leaving halters on my animals but don't know how else i'd secure to her head....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well i tried a sock tied to her halter earlier:wink: it was working but think would only short term. plus i dislike leaving halters on:-( I just tried something else that i'll leave on her overnight & see how she fairs{she is in barn tonight }  I took a foal size fly mask & tacked the wool sock to it wrapped her ear in clean flannel strips for drsg then sock over it.....see what it looks like in am. If it holds up overnight, I'll look at securing better & then she can try going outside in her new get-up:lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

If you had a leather halter, you could make some fleece ear covers like a fly mask










or just attach them to a fly mask


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My worry with any non-bandage covering is that the wound will stick to it, and any scabbing or healing may be undone.


----------



## CrispThePony (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe use those ear things that SJ horses wear? You could buy a bigger one a line it with some non-catching material. I'd definitely get your vet to check it before you do anything else, though.  Hope she gets better soon!


----------

